# 2009 polaris RZR-S



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

A friend just picked up this RZR-S last week and is having me install a system along with some other items.

Kenwood DNX540 with Nav, iPod, and Sirius
ALPINE PDX-2.150
ALPINE PDX-1.600
(2) ALPINE SPX-17REF
JL 12W3v3-2
Optima Yellow Top
PAC isolator


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yummy! I love not so ordinary installs, cant wait to see what you end up doing there!


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

It's fun seeing the same builds on different boards.:laugh: Just finished reading about this on FGF.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Crazy... 
I gotta 2010 Ranger 6x6 that's been hammered on most of this season.
somehow we've knocked the electric steering assist out, and I got a leaky belt house. (Usually get water up to the middle past floorboard)...
I've been thinking about doing a system -but mainly to play the snow goose or predator calls over loudspeaker...
I have some different needs than tunes in my Ranger.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a pair of Alpine 17REF in my F250 doors with roughly 75 watts on them. Took a week or so for them to start sounding good. I was disappointed in them at first. Granted I don't have any sort of deadening done yet so, I hope they sound better after that is done.

BTW, great work so far. I'm sure a RZR is challenging to build any real system into.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Certainly a cool project.

Guess we have to wait and see the plan for speaker protection.


----------



## Brescio (Jan 12, 2010)

hello, very nice project!! 

i have 1 question... in Italy it's impossible to find a blue vinyl tape , wich model are? is it 3M? do you know a web site where i can buy this?


thank you
Angelo


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Brescio said:


> hello, very nice project!!
> 
> i have 1 question... in Italy it's impossible to find a blue vinyl tape , wich model are? is it 3M? do you know a web site where i can buy this?
> 
> ...


It's 3M. I buy it at the local Home Depot.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Great work so far. I always love these jobs where you don't have an easy starting point to work with!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I got a little side tracked with some new goodies that arrived. Momo wheel, PCI intercom system with car to car, Icom race radio, and Muzzy's twin exhaust with fuel controller. But I did manage a final test fit of all the glass pieces before polyprimer. The horn buttons on the Momo will activate the relays which will control the actuator for the lightbar.


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

I haven't gotten very excited about Muzzy products in the last several years, but that billet mounting bracket is BAD AZZ!!!


----------



## jambo (Dec 28, 2009)

That is AWESOME! Nice to see some completely out of the ordinary builds on this site


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I cleaned up all the pods edges to the speaker grill, fabbed the amp racks, and got the tins back from upholstery-cf for the doors, and ostridge for the roof.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

All fiberglass pieces polyprimed. The sub box has brackets inside with nuts welded to them so the box, sub, and grill can be installed as one unit and bolted from the outside. Also installed and wired the Odyssey, Optima, Pac isolator, charging post, and circuit breakers.


----------



## CranberryYumYum (Nov 4, 2009)

you're gonna have cabin pressure problems


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

that is too cool, nice build so far!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

lucas569 said:


> that is too cool, nice build so far!


Thank you


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Torn down for wiring.
Pods and head unit trim guide coated and wet sanded to 600g then texture coated.
I made a bracket to relocate the ignition, all wheel drive, and cluster mode switches. Also added 2 toggles for the overhead HIDs.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Most of the under dash wiring is done.
Varad 4 strode light kit installed
Single Varad blue led installed in head light
Icom race radio and intercom installed
Overhead 1W leds installed


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

So this is his Daily Driver right?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


> So this is his Daily Driver right?


Yes. This RZR will be beat on. Not a hanger queen. Tore it up this past Prez weekend in Glamis sand dunes.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

That really is top notch.

How long do you think that HU will hold up to the elements? Specifically sand.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking the same. You could look into fabricating some sort of sealed frame like the ones available for marine use.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

schmiddr2 said:


> That really is top notch.
> 
> How long do you think that HU will hold up to the elements? Specifically sand.


I think the HU will last, the cd/dvd drive, not so much. It might be dead after this first trip. He was fully aware of this. He is using the HU for iPod, Sirius and adjustablilty purposes only.


----------

